# HELP! NEED HELP SETTING UP HOME ENTERTAINMENT SYSTEM!



## Coastwizard (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey there! I just received a *Sony Integrated Home Theater System Model # DAV-DX375* and a new *Hisense Flat Screen TV LTDN42V68US* from my Son. 

I already had a *Magnavox DVD Player/Recorder ZC320MW8* and a *Motorola HD Cable Box DCX3200-M*.

*PROBLEM: I would like to hook up these components so that they can all operate together.*I know that the Magnavox DVD Player/Recorder can't record HD, but I have no problem with that.

Can you please tell me what order to hook them up in and what connections I need to make to accomplish this?

Thanks in advance for your attention and help!

Sincerely,

Coastwizard
(Randy)


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to the HT forum.

The only way I see to hook your components together is to use the TV as the switching source. Route the output from all of the other components to the TV then run a RCA cable from the "Audio Out" (red/white) to the Input of the Sony. Go into the menu of the TV and make sure that external speakers or some such item is active. When you're using any component other than playing DVD's on the Sony, you'll turn the Sony to AUX (or whatever the external input is called). When playing a DVD turn the Sony so it plays from internal. 


You'll switch the TV to the input you want to use and it should send the audio out to the Sony.


Sounds more complicated than it is.

But...

You will not be able to record a DVD from the Sony onto the Magnavox - it's doubtful you could in any case as copy protection generally precludes doing this.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Ideally, especially for audio quality, would be to connect all devices to the Receiver/AVR, and use it as a switch. However, "integrated" or "All-In-One" units typically don't allow this type of connectivity as the number of inputs (if any) are very limited.

As yustr as already stated, your best and only option with this equipment is to connect everything to the TV.

For recording purposes, you will need to use two outputs from the cable box, one to the TV and the other to the recorder.


----------

